# 1st macro post 'Psychedelic mushrooms'



## Petea (Oct 25, 2010)

A bit different mushroom shots taken recently in the New Forest on Velvia 50. I used colour filters over a flash, set up away from the camera.

First set with Olympus 90mm.

Yellow filter, F11







Flash set further away






then with red






Next two F5.6 with Olympus 80mm. 

First I titled 'Green Aliens', unsurprisingly a green colour filter






and last 'Ghost Shrooms' using a blue filter


----------



## Derrel (Oct 25, 2010)

NICE stuff! I really like the way you approached these photos.


----------



## Mtalicarox (Oct 25, 2010)

Look very cool..

the red's very vivid.. jumps out quite nicely.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 25, 2010)

Really like #1 and #4!!


----------



## Petea (Oct 26, 2010)

Derrel said:


> NICE stuff! I really like the way you approached these photos.





Mtalicarox said:


> Look very cool..
> 
> the red's very vivid.. jumps out quite nicely.  Thanks for sharing!





TheFantasticG said:


> Really like #1 and #4!!



Thanks all. Always looking to experiment on new stuff


----------



## jackiejay (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice group those in a frame would be so cool great set.


----------

